# Tipsy Laird - Scotland's answer to English trifle



## Ishbel (Dec 8, 2005)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]This is always an item on a Scottish Hogmanay buffet table![/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1 Victoria sponge cake, sliced
300g (3/4 of a lb pot) raspberry jam
1 wine glass of sherry
2 tablespoons Drambuie
Home made custard
300g (3/4lb) raspberries
2 bananas (optional)
250 ml (1/2 pint) double cream
1 tablespoon caster (fine) sugar
Toasted almonds [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Custard*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]250 ml (1/2 pint) milk
150 ml (1/3 pint double cream
2 egg yolks
50 g (3 oz)caster sugar
Vanilla pod or 2/3 drops of vanilla essence/extract[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Place the sponge in the base of a large glass bowl and spread with the raspberry jam. Mix the sherry and the brandy and sprinkle evenly over the sponge allowing it to soak in. Next add a layer of raspberries and sliced bananas.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]To make the custard, whisk together the egg yolks, sugar and vanilla essence until pale and creamy. Heat the milk and cream, and vanilla pod together in a saucepan until boiling point then stir into the egg mixture. Once it is well blended, return to the pan and stir continuously over a low heat until the custard thickens. Remove pod and  pour custard into a dish and allow to cool. When quite cool, pour the custard over the layer of fruit, spreading evenly. Next whip the double cream, add sugar to sweeten and spoon on top of custard. Decorate with toasted almonds.[/FONT]


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 8, 2005)

Love the name of this dessert!! 
Trifle is also popular in Italy, which is called "Zuppa Inglese" (English Soup)... though slightly modified.  Legend has it that it used to be a special dessert created by a Neapolitan chef for Lady Emma Hamilton (who was said to be an alcoholic). She was with Nelson on the Bay of Naples.  And it is no wonder she was fond of this cake, the original version was soaked with Marsala, though nowadays there are different versions as well in which Alchermes may be used instead of Marsala.  I bet the combo of sherry and drambuie will surely get you even more tipsy, Lady Emma would have loved this version as well


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 8, 2005)

Nice story, Urmaniac - but I don't believe it was  invented by an Italian (Neapolitan, or otherwise)...  I have a version of it in my family 'receipt' book and it dates back to the turn of the 1800s, and was called a 'family' receipt even that early!!

I think I posted an English trifle recipe here a couple of years ago!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 8, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Nice story, Urmaniac - but I don't believe it was invented by an Italian (Neapolitan, or otherwise)... I have a version of it in my family 'receipt' book and it dates back to the turn of the 1800s, and was called a 'family' receipt even that early!!
> 
> I think I posted an English trifle recipe here a couple of years ago!


 
Yes you are right, I suspect that probably this Neapolitan chef had borrowed the idea of English Trifle to create Zuppa Inglese...there is, as I said, a slight difference between the two in their makings. (anyway, they are tasty all the same!!)


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 8, 2005)

Yes they are!

I'd never heard that Emma was an alcoholic.


----------



## marmalady (Dec 10, 2005)

Ishbel, I think the admins are going to just have to create an entire forum for your wonderful desserts!


----------



## licia (Dec 10, 2005)

We had two ladies in the garden club who really livened things up when it was their turn to host.  Everything they made was tipsy to say the least. I can understand trifle or a few desserts, but they had spirits in everything they served. I don't think it would look good for a chapter of the garden club to be stopped for breath analyzing on the way home from a meeting.


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 10, 2005)

Marmalady
If only I could still eat the things.....   But everyone tells me that they are good, and some of the old family recipes and how they taste,  I can still recall from my memorybanks, such as Tipsy Laird!


----------



## marmalady (Dec 11, 2005)

I think it's absolutely wonderful that you're sharing all of these recipes from your side of the Atlantic with us!


----------

